

A Smallcore Manifesto: Help Us Build a Better Teddy Bear - superchink
http://developmentseed.org/blog/2009/oct/28/smallcore-manifesto-help-us-build-better-teddy-bear

======
superchink
Also, from <http://smallcore.org>

honing drupal into a viable web framework, one patch at a time: fewer
dependencies, fewer required modules, and a robust packaging system for
tailored, targeted distributions.

why? because the only thing between us and world domination is blog module.

